# Problems with Windows 7 and D-Link DNS-320



## Lars B

I have problems with my D-Link DNS-320 in my wireless home network. The network consists of two laptops with Windows XP SP 3 and a desktop with Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bits. All three are members of a work group with the same name and I can manage files on all computers from each one of them.

My laptops can access the DNS-320 without any problem and I can read, add and delete files on the volume.

My desktop can see the DNS-320 in the network and I can open the volume to see the files. But I cannot open the files. It is possible to add and delete files, but it takes a very long time. When copied to the volume, these files cannot be opened.

Easy Search Utility can find the DNS, but when I press "configuration", my Firefox web browser opens, but nothing happens ("waiting for 192.168.0.64").

But I can map the volume and it shows up as "Volume_1 (//D-Link) (Y  in my desktop's "My Computer". If I click on this, the volume opens and I can see the files, but I can still not open them. E.g. if I try to open a Word file, the Word Program opens, but hangs immediately. The same happens with other file types and programs.

I have search for a solution in several forums and tried various suggestions. I have tried both static and dynamic IP addresses, but without success. I have checked the firewall and file sharing is activated. The firewall makes an exception for "Easy Search Utility". I have temporarily disconnected my Avast antivirus program, but it did not help.

Could the 64 bits cause some incompatibility or what could be the problem?

Many thanks in advance,

Lars B


----------



## Lars B

What has Linux and UNIX to do with D-Link DNS-320 and a Windows 7 computer?

With reference to my previous post, I have now upgraded my desktop to Windows 7 Professional and done a little more testing. My problem could now be summed up like this: 

My WLAN consists of two laptops with Windows XP SP 3 and a desktop with Windows 7 Professional, 64 bits. All three are members of the same work group and are visible to each other. 

My XP laptops can access, add and delete folders on the DNS-320 without problems. 

My Windows 7 desktop can see the volumes and the files in the volumes, but I cannot open the files. When I try to add or delete files, like a JPEG picture, Windows Explorer often hangs and has to restart. I can, however, see the properties for files and folders, but here is the strange thing:

The group and user names are listed in the properties as:

All
Allaccount (Unix Group\ Allaccount)
Linux user…(DLINK-F95B04\nobody)

None of them has any access privileges. 

I am logged in as administrator and it is possible to delete the users/group and add new ones and tick in full access, but I cannot save the settings. Access is denied and the list returns to the old list.

I do not have Unix or Linux on any of my computers. So why does the DNS-320 create these users and groups? Is it in any way pre-programmed for Linux/Unix? If so, is there any way I can work around this? The DNS-320 works well with my Windows XP laptops, so why not with my Windows 7 desktop?


----------

